# Osciloscopio casero bajo coste



## borja1234567 (Ene 14, 2010)

Buenas  les voy a contar como crear un osciloscópio de muy buena calidad con pocos materiales

*No me ago. Responsable de electrocuciones, quemaduras y de mas, solo lo pude realizar personal cualificado y con todos los medios de seguridad posibles*



*materiales*
Un TV de las de tubo catódico (de las gordas) de segunda mano es la mía.
Un amplificador (yo uso uno de unos altavoces para pc)
Cable

!! Y nada mas ¡¡

*Manos a la obra*

Paso 1: Abrir la TV con cuidado. da calambres  (No tocar la ventosa)

Paso 2: Buscar los cables de deflexión







En este caso son el verde y el amarillo (Están conectados de la placa de control a la bobina esa) importante la bobina tiene 4 cables si os fijais bien hay uno rojo y uno azul que también están conectados tenéis que probar cual es el que necesitamos y eso se hace así:

1) Ponemos la tv abierta de lado así:






Cortamos un par de cables por la mitad ¡¡¡no corteis cerca de la bobina ni cerca del a placa por si hay que unirlos nuevamente!!!
Si al cortar el par de cables vemos la linea en este sentido es ese cable no hacer nada mas. De momento recordar la tele esta de lado ¡¡¡ si la linea va de arriba a abajo nos hemos equivocado de cables así que los unimos y cortamos los otros siguiente paso

Empalmamos los cables cortados (Los correctos) con un trozo de cable largo, por esos dos cables meteremos la señal. 

Ultimo paso conectar los cables al amplificador y el amplificador a cualquier cosa que queráis medir y ya esta


----------



## roberto sirigu (Ene 15, 2010)

hola borja1234567
tienes algún consejo extra para usar correctamente el todo y no hacer barbaridades nos das alguno ejemplo Gracias Quiero aprender y no quemar la casa


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 15, 2010)

borja1234567: No esta por demas que adviertas que si un@ termin@ electrocutad@ no es tu culpa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Salu2.


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 15, 2010)

consejos pues  ok  bien antes de acher esto subir al maximo el brillo para que se vea bien y mmmm en la placa donde salen los cables coredtos suele poner``h-yoke´´ por es por el que teneis que meter la señal. y poco mas no tiene mas conplicacion 

buscando e encontrado esto http://www.mundoviejuno.com/proj/osci/index.htm  el mio es de un monitor viejos en b/n de segunda mano. ¡¡subirle el brillo porque si no nos se ve y no olvideis el amplificador para que tenga suficiente señal 

mirar este, se a echo con un videoportero 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHPpke8SWQc
pd: funciona igual que uno de 300 euros y solo me costo el monitor 10


----------



## Polioxyde (Ene 16, 2010)

Pero lo unico que consigues es ver la forma de onda, no? 
Segun yo lo veo, no puedes realizar medidas. Y a frecuencias un poco altas, del orden de 10khz creo que no veras ninguna onda, sino una barra ancha.

Me equivoco?


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 16, 2010)

se puede medir pero es muy dificil

peeeero menos da una piedra


----------



## Polioxyde (Ene 16, 2010)

Echa un ojo a esto:

http://www.dpcav.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16330&cat=0&page=1&featured

por ese precio no merece la pena jugarte un calambrazo...


----------



## slipkadicto (May 6, 2013)

Hola, estoy embarcado en un nuevo proyecto con el cual llevo pensando mucho tiempo y al fin me he decidido.

Tengo desde que era pequeño un TV de unos 15cm de diagonal, una tele portatil, me ha dado muchos buenos momentos y hace un par de años la encontré en el desván, he decidido darle una segunda vida como osciloscopio, ya que la sintonizadora no vale para nada... está muerta.

He leido mucha información por internet y la he visto un poco confusa, por eso abro este post, manos a la obra.

Esto es un album con las imagenes que he tomado de la TV desmontada: 
http://imgur.com/dOdJfaM&k70nbkm&irA...dnP243&rDZNZnJ

He abierto la TV hasta llegar a las placas de desviación, y he cortado TODOS los cables(4), obteniendo así un punto en el centro de la pantalla, luego he cogido una pila de 1,5V, unos cables, y me he puesto a meter corriente al azar, por los 4 terminales hasta que he sacado el esquema de funcionamiento. Cuando metemos corriente en estos terminales, el punto se mueve arriba, abajo, derecha e izquierda.

las lineas de arriba-abajo e izquierda-derecha se obtienen con los mismos terminales y simplemente invirtiendo la polaridad, osea que si por esos terminales conectamos una señal, veriamos una linea.

A la conclusion que he llegado es que tenemos que meter una señal ajustable en la linea horizontal, y la vertical seria la que usasemos como canal de entrada para las señales del circuito que estemos diseñando. La señal horizontal debe ser ajustable para adaptarse a la señal que metemos por el canal de entrada, a mas hz entran por la entrada, mas hz debe haber en la horizontal para poder ver con claridad la onda.

Como veis este planteamiento?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## miguelus (May 6, 2013)

Buenas noches slipkadicto

Para realizar un Osciloscopio el tubo ha de ser de deflexión Electroestática.

Los CRT de TV son de deflexión Electromagnética por lo que para utilizarlos para visualizar deñales estarán muy limitados.
Las bobinas del Yugo, en el sistema PAL, están diseñadas para manejar una frecuencia de Horizontal de 15625Hz y en Vertical de 50Hz y  en el sistema NTSC una frecuencia Horizontal de 18750Hz y en el Vertical de 60Hz.

Por esa razón en el eje Vertical no podrás ver señales de más de 50 o 60Hz ya que la Bobina de desviación Vertical no responderá a frecuencias superiores.

En el Horizontal tendremos un problema similar, la base de tiempos tendrá que ser de una frecuencia igual a la frecuencia de Horizontal, 15625Hz o 18750Hz con lo que tendremos un barrido de 64µS o de 53,33µS lo que limitaría mucho la utilidad del Osciloscopio.

Tendremos que diseñar toda la circuitería de la base de tiempo Horizontal, el generador de diente de sierra para la deflexión, todo lo relacionado con los sincronismos, etc.

Para el amplificador Vertical no necesitaremos muchos requisitos ya que el ancho de banda estará limitado por el Yugo que, como he comentado anteriormente, está diseñado para 50 - 60 Hz.

Como experiencia puede ser divertido, pero muy lejos  de ser algo útil.

Sal U2


----------



## slipkadicto (May 6, 2013)

vaya, que pena, pues nada... seguiré mirando o conseguiré uno de estos

http://todoelectronica.com/osciloscopio-panel-digital-p-9827.html

Que os parece?


----------



## tiago (May 6, 2013)

¿Que uso le vas a dar?.  Si es para empezar o para emplearlo en audio, hay aplicaciones para usar el ordenador como osciloscopio, la mayoria son gratuitas. Se toma la señal por la tarjeta de sonido.

Saludos.


----------



## slipkadicto (May 6, 2013)

pues la verdad es que lo quiero para aprender, ya tuve nociones basicas sobre como usar un osciloscopio cuando estudié el grado superior de electronica, pero nunca lo he usado en serio, así que supongo que cuanto mas hz sea capaz de medir... mejor.

Sobre lo de usar el PC ya he visto por ahi cosas, pero yo tengo un portatil y no tiene linea de entrada. Ademas no hay un poco de riesgo de cargarmelo? se puede hacer algun tipo de proteccion contra sobretensiones y cortocircuitos?


----------



## tiago (May 7, 2013)

Puedes poner una tarjetita de audio de esas USB baratitas, lo único que fastidiarias en caso de hacer alguna barbaridad es la tarjeta de audio. Por si acaso, debes conocer las limitaciones de la misma y hacerte un atenuador al efecto.
Generalmente en los instrumento delicados se pone una protección a la entrada que consiste en dos diodos en antiparalelo, 1N4148





Saludos.


----------



## slipkadicto (May 7, 2013)

estoy buscando una tarjeta de esas de sonido baratas como me comentas, y veo muchas en ebay por 2€ y menos... pero ninguna tiene entrada de linea, solo microfono y salida estereo, las hay con entrada de linea?


----------



## tiago (May 8, 2013)

Debe de haberlas. Pero piensa que a menos pecio, menos prestaciones en todos los sentidos.
Por 2€ te deben dar un cachibache que tenga lo justo para sonar un poco.

Saludos.


----------



## slipkadicto (May 9, 2013)

he encontrado esto googleando por ahi, que os parece? creo que por ese precio, menos de 20 o 30€, no vamos a encontrar nada mejor

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-...opio-virtual-muy-simple-y-por-puerto-USB.html


----------

